# boiling squirrel meat



## sb1010 (Mar 1, 2015)

Does boiling squirrel meat remove any hair that might be stuck?

I have heard some people boil it before frying does it affect the taste?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2015)

sb1010 said:


> Does boiling squirrel meat remove any hair that might be stuck?
> 
> I have heard some people boil it before frying does it affect the taste?



Not really. Some of the hair will float off but if it's stuck good, it'll stay.
The boiling will make the squirrel tender and i guess does give it a milder flavor.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2015)

I boil the old ones before I fry em to make em tender. Can`t tell no difference in taste. Young squirrels I don`t bother to parboil. Just season, flour, and fry.


----------



## sb1010 (Mar 4, 2015)

How long do you par boil the squirrel?


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 6, 2015)

I pressure cook mine for about 25-30. Min before frying.


----------

